# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کاهش ظرفیت دانشگاه های سراسری در گروه آزمایشی تجربی

## ALi KuChuloo

*سلام.

یه آمار رسمی از دفترچه های انتخاب رشته ی امسال و سال 94 نشون میده که بر خلاف چیزی که توی خبرها شنیدیم و ادعای مسئولای مربوطه، ظرفیت دانشگاه های سراسری برای تجربی ها ثابت نبوده و تغییر داشته. تغییرشم خیلی قابل توجهه.

**سال 94:**



**سال 95:**



آمار کاملا مشخصه و میتونید ببینید.* *کاهش** های محسوس در دوره های مختلف به طور خلاصه به این قراره:

دوره های روزانه بیشتر از* *6 هزار نفر** کاهش ظرفیت، موسسات و دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی بیشتر از* *16 هزار** کاهش، و دانشگاه پیام نور هم که قشنگ ترکونده و حدود* *48 هزار** کاهش داشته.
بقیه ی دوره ها بیشترشون افزایش ظرفیت داشتن که البته اصلا افزایش محسوسی نیست.
مجموعا کاهش ظرفیت حدود* *72 هزار** نفر بوده.

در ضمن توی اطلاعیه ای که برای اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته ی امسال اومد مشخصه که تعداد قبولی ها از این آمار مربوط به ظرفیت دانشگاه ها هم کمترن؛




اینکه چقد این آمارا درست و معتبره رو من نمیدونم. فقط میخواستم طبق دفترچه ی خود سازمان سنجش یه اطلاع کوچیک بدم.

*

----------

